# Viagra for ED; What for sensitivity?



## Kev88 (Dec 31, 2015)

It seems that Viagra has a high success rate for ED, but what about a loss of sensitivity? (Sometimes called anorgasmia or delayed ejaculation.) Getting hard is not the problem; getting off is. With age, it seems more and more difficult. Any tips on how to increase sensitivity?


----------



## Hope Shimmers (Jul 10, 2015)

First, rule out medication causes (SSRI's, antihypertensives - these are commonly prescribed and SIGNIFICANTLY contribute to this problem in both males and females).

Also, certain conditions more common with increasing age can contribute - most notably T2 diabetes and hypertension.

There are meds that can help, but I would consider them a last resort.


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

First off, are you taking any medications? I became anorgasmic when I took certain anti-depressants so I know that some drugs can cause what you are experiencing. It is very frustrating to be erect but not be able to orgasm. Check with your doctor of look up side effects of any medication you are taking.


----------



## Kev88 (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks, all. Should have mentioned to start: The cause is no doubt Type II Diabetes, Hypertension, and the drugs that go with them. The current regimen is after several visits with the doc to change strategies, and this is about as good as the change in meds will get.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Kev88 said:


> It seems that Viagra has a high success rate for ED, but what about a loss of sensitivity? (Sometimes called anorgasmia or delayed ejaculation.) Getting hard is not the problem; getting off is. With age, it seems more and more difficult. Any tips on how to increase sensitivity?



What works great for me is as follows:

(01) weight train

(02) Eat very healthy

(03) no alcohol, smoking or drugs

(04) take 10g L-Arginine powder with water on an empty stomach just before bed. This boosts your human growth hormones levels while you sleep. I usually wake up hard and really in the mood. My dreams are also very real and vivid.

(05) Natural test boosters

(06) Go to the family doctor and get regular testosterone shots


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Viagra is a vasodilator. Otherwise said it expands blood vessels, and increases flow. There are other ways to accomplish this without the side effects. Just look up herbal or natural vasodilators. I know hot peppers are one.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Your health is a huge factor.

I've always had DE ... ever since I can remember having sex.

Another item worth mentioning that may or may not be a factor depending; frequency of masturbation.


----------



## Kev88 (Dec 31, 2015)

CuddleBug said:


> ...
> (04) take 10g L-Arginine powder with water on an empty stomach just before bed. This boosts your human growth hormones levels while you sleep. I usually wake up hard and really in the mood. My dreams are also very real and vivid.


I found some L-Arginine, but its only 1g (tablet form). Any comment on the safety/efficacy of 10g?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Kev88 said:


> I found some L-Arginine, but its only 1g (tablet form). Any comment on the safety/efficacy of 10g?


You can buy L-arginine powder from Amazon. It is a lot less expensive then the pills. PM me if you want to know brand etc I bought. I stay in the 3-5 gram per day range with the (500 mg) pills but are just running out of them and switching to powder for first time. Have not tried powder yet but read that it tastes terrible. 

This from WebMD "There is no standard dose of arginine. Studies have used different amounts for different conditions. One common dosage is 2 to 3 grams three times a day, although lower and higher doses have also been studied. The safety of long-term arginine supplement use is not clear. Ask your doctor for advice."


----------



## Kev88 (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks for the reference. Do you have any comment on it efficacy?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Kev88 said:


> Thanks for the reference. Do you have any comment on it efficacy?


Same reference. "Possibly effective for Erectile dysfunction (ED). Taking 5 grams of L-arginine by mouth daily seems to improve sexual function in men with ED. Taking lower doses might not be effective. However, there is some early evidence that adding 40 mg of Pycnogenol three times daily might improve the effectiveness of low-dose L-arginine for ED."

I always read the various studies done for the supplements I take. Most often, the results are mixed. As with any supplement or drug, it may or may not work for you.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

i think though that the problem here is not ED, but PE; a very distinct issue.

i wonder if there's any research or even heresay regarding arginine and PE. higher testosterone i don't think will necessarily resolve PE?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

jorgegene said:


> i think though that the problem here is not ED, but PE; a very distinct issue.


Yes, I think you are right. Not ED but not PE either. I think OP wanted info related to DE. Sorry, too many letters. Only thing I know for DE is getting off of SSRI.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

blueinbr said:


> Yes, I think you are right. Not ED but not PE either. I think OP wanted info related to DE. Sorry, too many letters. Only thing I know for DE is getting off of SSRI.


Right, DE not PE or ED.

gets confusing


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

intheory said:


> @CuddleBug @blueinbr
> 
> Do either of you get an upset stomach from taking l-arginine?
> 
> ...




I've taken 10g L-arginine powder with water on an empty stomach just before bed for many years....never had an upset stomach.

Could be the other supps you're taking causing stomach issues.


----------



## Kev88 (Dec 31, 2015)

As the OP, thanks for getting back on track to the issue: DE

Of course, I'll do my own research and MD consultation, but are there any common side-effects to 5-10g of L-Arginine? Research so far indicates that L-Citrulline, either by itself or with L-Arginine, is effective. Comments on that?


----------

